# What Dating Would Be Like If The Roles Were Reversed



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

BWAHAHA this had me in stiches!


----------



## annemarievdh (29/4/14)

Hahahaha ok, that is a little weird


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/4/14)

Riaz said:


> BWAHAHA this had me in stiches!



Same here! All thier videos are hilarious!! They swap the roles in high school, first dates, people at bars etc etc its flippen classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Classic! Bwhahahaha!


----------

